# Houston Big Game Fishing Club Awards Banquet



## notso (Jul 10, 2004)

*There will be a great opportunity for trips on some members private boats in the auction. Any and all are welcome.*

*1st Annual Member Celebration and Awards Banquet* 
Invitations are out, trophies and plaques have been ordred and plans are being finalized for the HBGFC's first ever Awards Banquet. The event is April 15 at the Junior League of Houston Building from 7 to 11 pm. We will have a great dinner, open bar, give aways, some excellent raffle items and a small live auction with one of a kind fishing trips, excursions, art and more. Tickets are $75 each or $750 for a table for 10. We expect a full house and hope all members will plan to attend and enjoy the party. If you need more information call the Club office at 281/326-2410 or email; [email protected]. 

Randy Bright
http://www.hbgfc.com/


----------

